# Little need for amusement!



## Berean (Oct 24, 2009)

(Charles Spurgeon)

"Turn away my eyes from beholding vanity!"
Psalm 119:37

The man who is all aglow with love to Jesus, finds
_little need for amusement_! He has no time for
trifling--or for gadding abroad after frivolities!

An idle professor should not be allowed to remain in
the church--like a drone in a hive of working bees.

The best name for a church is 'All Saints'. We want
churches that produce saints: men of mighty faith
and prevalent prayer; men of holy living, and of
consecrated working; men filled with the Holy Spirit.

We have no connection with the "Latter-day Saints",
but we love every-day saints. Oh, for more of them!

"Therefore, my dear brothers, stand firm. Let nothing
move you. Always give yourselves fully to the work
of the Lord, because you know that your labor in the
Lord is not in vain!" 1 Corinthians 15:58

-from Grace Gems


----------



## MarieP (Oct 24, 2009)

Berean said:


> (Charles Spurgeon)
> 
> "Turn away my eyes from beholding vanity!"
> Psalm 119:37
> ...



But I betcha Spurgeon would get the HINN virus too!


----------

